# Williams Pale Ale



## browndog (23/3/11)

I've heard a couple of radio ads for this beer, anyone tried it?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## manticle (23/3/11)

From memory, very very bland.


----------



## argon (23/3/11)

yeah had it... not impressed. I think i got some DMS from it. Otherwise, as manticle has said, very bland indeed.


----------



## yum beer (23/3/11)

Dennis Lillee should shave his mo' off....fancy supporting such a piss weak attempt at beer.
this stuff is simply crap. one of the worst beers I have ever drank...and for some reason about the dearest beer at my bottlo.
spend ya money on something else.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (23/3/11)

yum beer said:


> Dennis Lillee should shave his mo' off....fancy supporting such a piss weak attempt at beer.
> this stuff is simply crap. one of the worst beers I have ever drank...and for some reason about the dearest beer at my bottlo.
> spend ya money on something else.


Agree with the above comments bland and shitty tasting with a hint of DMS, nothing to go out of your way for.


----------



## ekul (23/3/11)

They sell this stuff where i used to work. I recommended it to a fellow brewer when he came in because it was so popular. He said it was terrible.

The boss where I used to work drinks heaps of this stuff, but he also thinks that crown lager is craft beer. 

Needless to say i've never needed to try it.


----------



## warra48 (23/3/11)

I've tried it.
Bit of a nothing beer, that is nothing to get excited over.
And it has nothing like the character of a brew such as Alpha Pale Ale.


----------



## j1gsaw (23/3/11)

I actually bought a carton a while ago and found it had quite a citrus hoppy flavour. I must have got the only decent carton of it lol. having said that i wouldnt buy it again, not that flash.


----------



## benny_bjc (23/3/11)

Is this the same company as William Bull who make Red Angus Pilsner?
From memory Red Angus was a nice drop.


----------



## ekul (23/3/11)

I just checked and you're right, it is the same brewery. I like the red angus.



beer007 said:


> Is this the same company as William Bull who make Red Angus Pilsner?
> From memory Red Angus was a nice drop.


----------



## flano (30/3/11)

geeze!

I have heard all the radio adds and tried to get a 6 pack for a BBQ.
I was in Dan Murphys and they hadn't heard of it.

So I got lord nelson 3 sheets pale ale instead.

lucky I saw this thread..won't bother until someone offers me a free one now.


----------



## azrebb (30/3/11)

It's nothing amazing, but at the same time it's quite drinkable. In fact, it's probably aimed at the megaswill or organic market rather than craft beer aficionados. At least, that's why I stock it  

Better to give VB/XXXX drinker one of theses than something that's going punch them in the nuts with hops...


----------



## manticle (30/3/11)

Bland to me isn't soley lack of hops. I think hoppy beers can be overrated too. Basic euro lagers are more flavoursome than this beer and to be honest I'd sooner drink a Carlton Draught.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (30/3/11)

sort of OT on the weekend i picked up a sixer of a beer i hadn't tasted before and was tossing up between the williams pale ale and burleigh 28 pale ale, well i went the sixer of 28 and glad i did it was a nice drop a bit of sweet lychee i got from it, and after reading this thread seems i would be disappointed with the williams.


----------



## BitterBulldog (31/3/11)

I had high expectations after Red Angus Pilsner was so good.

It's a worry when your Pilsner is hoppier than your Pale....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/3/11)

+1 for the bland. I made the trip over to archive to pick up a nice interesting 6 pack after being on the wagon for a few weeks.

It was quenching, I'll give it that - a lawnmower beer, but I was looking for a hoppy pale ale, and I certainly didn't get that. It tasted more like an average, lightly hopped pilsner.

I wish I'd just gone the stone & wood pacific pale ale. That is a pale ale.

I think I need to be less of a tightwad and slash out for the over $20 six packs at Archive. Or stick to the stone & wood or another hoppy pale ale at Dan's whose name escapes me.

Actually, I think I'll probably do a trip down to archive/nectar and pick up a couple of stubbies of something nice.

Goomba


----------



## jayse (31/3/11)

I have not tried the williams yet but it is a shame to read it is not quite 'crafty' enough so to speak as they do make some really great beer at the brewery including some of the countries best.


----------



## Snow (31/3/11)

jayse said:


> I have not tried the williams yet but it is a shame to read it is not quite 'crafty' enough so to speak as they do make some really great beer at the brewery including some of the countries best.


I don't know much about this brand. What other beers do they make that are worth trying?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jayse (1/4/11)

Snow said:


> I don't know much about this brand. What other beers do they make that are worth trying?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Hey Snow,

They contract brew large bottling runs for various very well known breweries around the place I fear I may be speaking out of turn name dropping them, even though none of them make any big secrets about doing this, anyway mountain goat, brewboys and wig and pen to name a few.
Its mainly just bottling runs no kegs and of course not the entire range of those breweries beers just the big 330ml bottle sellers.
All those beers are fantastic, they do a great job of them otherwise those breweries would not keep going back.
I have been extremely happy with the all the beers and everything they do.
Can't imagine the williams pale being a bad beer but can imagine it might be a bit underdone for some beer geeks tastes.


----------



## hugcra (10/5/13)

Drinking a few williams pale ales at the moment. Friday arvo...went via the bottle shop on the way home to buy a 6er of a crafty pale ale, to get some inspiration for tomorrows brew day. 

I like it...I agree it is definately a lawnmower beer, and i agree you would serve it to a non-homebrewer, or a xxxx faithful.

To me its a hoppy pilsner, clean, light malt profile, slight aroma, with an aftertaste of nice fruity hops. No hop kick as I expected and look for. You could smash plenty of these no trouble, if its a hot summers day and lagers and pilsners are getting to bland. 

Is that the caractistics of an aussie pale ale, as apposed to an american ?


----------



## citizensnips (10/5/13)

Must say I was a fan for a easy drinking session beer, didn't think it was too bland


----------



## Bridges (10/5/13)

Wasn't awful, just for me didn't seem to have much going for it. If someone gave me one I'd happily drink it. If I'm buying though I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## yum beer (10/5/13)

Their lager is better but not by much....


----------

